

Ask HN: Best free web hosting? - metra

I'm new to web programming and I'd like to fool around and try some things out. Currently I'm reading some Django tutorials and MIT's Software Engineering for Internet Applications (SEIA). What would be the best web hosting service?<p>Or would it be better for me to just practice on my own PC (winxp)?
======
SwellJoe
You need to know how to build a local development environment, anyway, so
start with a virtual machine running Linux (I recommend CentOS or Debian or an
Ubuntu LTS release; since they'll all work well on a real server later).
VirtualBox is free and works fine.

There are a number of projects and products out there to help you setup and
manage a LAMP server. (I happen to work on one, that is available in a free
version: <http://www.virtualmin.com> )

A week or two of that and you'll have a good idea of what you want and need
out of a host. The free options aren't going to give you a lot of
flexibility...App Engine gives you a Python and Django environment, but the
back end is downright bizarre if you're following along with traditional MySQL
and LAMP based tutorials. Heroku is awesome, but you get what they give you
(Ruby On Rails). If you need to send mail, you'll have to ship it out through
someone else (possibly GMail), as you won't be able to run local SMTP.

But, if you're just tinkering, you can probably get by with anything that
allows you to run the kind of apps you want to build.

------
liangzan
Google App Engine - Java, Python

Heroku - Rails

localhost with dyndns

virtual machines

